# Viewers in this forum



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I just noticed when I logged in there was 3040 viewers in this CWI forum. That is the most I have ever seen personally on a forum I have used. WOW There are a lot of us looking for help and advice right now. Until it happened to me I have never gave a fleeting thought about it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It is a plague.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

I am generally a lurker because my advice would be the blind leading the blind at this point. I read here every single day without fail because I find it strangely cathartic. I am sorry to hear that so many others need this medicine as well.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, CWI is the "Train Wreck" location of the site.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

X-Betaman said:


> I just noticed when I logged in there was 3040 viewers in this CWI forum. That is the most I have ever seen personally on a forum I have used. WOW There are a lot of us looking for help and advice right now. Until it happened to me I have never gave a fleeting thought about it.


One of the reasons why when the question about wasting time on trolls comes up I point out that even though the op may be a troll the advice given is still valid and may help somebody.

How many lurkers have been helped by what they have read on this site?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> One of the reasons why when the question about wasting time on trolls comes up I point out that even though the op may be a troll the advice given is still valid and may help somebody.
> 
> How many lurkers have been helped by what they have read on this site?


It happened on a site I used to help moderate. A troll boasted about what he had done, yet a lurker came forward and thanked the troll for asking a question about something that had happened in their life.

Oddly enough we heard no more from the troll.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe that is how we should respond to trolls from now on....

"I caught my wife in bed with the mayor, my father and Ron Jeremy. She said it was a one time thing..."

Hey the same thing happened to me!


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Maybe that is how we should respond to trolls from now on....
> 
> "I caught my wife in bed with the mayor, my father and Ron Jeremy. She said it was a one time thing..."
> 
> Hey the same thing happened to me!


Ahh but that's okay, I know she still loves me she even gave me VD to prove it!!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know if you peeps are familiar with the Monty Python Four Yorkshiremen sketch?

Could try that I suppose.

OP - "My wife/husband does this, did that etc."

TAM - "You think you've got it tough...."


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My one nephew got over 4 thousand followers are his web page and was boasting about it to me. I said, "Boy, do you realize that there are over 6 Billion people in the world?" It took him a few seconds to get it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Headspin said:


> Ahh but that's okay, I know she still loves me she even gave me VD to prove it!!


Or confuse them with irrelevant facts. Like:

"Wow! Ron Jeremy the special educational expert?"

For example.

Or: "Are you frightened of clowns, too?" :rofl:


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I think this forum should be a part of all premarital counseling. Not too scare them away (Ok maybe sometimes), but to show them what could happen to anyone if they're not careful. Heck, I wish I would have seen this site three or four years ago, might have saved me a lot of pain.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I just like to find the fresh meat to dish out some tough love wrangler style :smcowboy:

In all seriousness, I just want to keep tabs on threads I follow and see where they are in the mess now.

I try to help but often confuse them more


----------



## JustRon (Feb 16, 2014)

WyshIknew said:


> I don't know if you peeps are familiar with the Monty Python Four Yorkshiremen sketch?


MIL's a Mackem. W grew up in Yorkshire... so we get that kind of thing around here all the time.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> One of the reasons why when the question about wasting time on trolls comes up I point out that even though the op may be a troll the advice given is still valid and may help somebody.
> 
> *How many lurkers have been helped by what they have read on this site?*


Over the last couple of years, B1 and I have received quite a few pm's from long time lurkers, who have registered, on TAM, just to say thank you, and to tell us how much they have benefitted from the Reconciliation thread. Of course, the "R" thread isn't "our story," it's anyone and everyone's story. I think that's why so many different people have found something in it that they can relate to. I know other "R" thread regulars have, also, received pm's thanking them for their contribution to the "R" thread, as well. 

You really never know who might be benefitting from your story or your contributions. So, you do the best you can and hope it makes a difference.


----------



## Gilded.Bird (Apr 16, 2012)

Lurker here
 

I am sort of shy or reserved, I guess, and I have nothing too useful to add, but I do read here often. I caught myself starting to be attracted to someone other than my hubby, so I came here to nip it in the bud. Stayed because I secretly started to really care about what happened to a lot of posters. 

Um, I guess I have no excuse not to post more now


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Gilded.Bird said:


> Lurker here
> 
> 
> I am sort of shy or reserved, I guess, and I have nothing too useful to add, but I do read here often. I caught myself starting to be attracted to someone other than my hubby, so I came here to nip it in the bud. Stayed because I secretly started to really care about what happened to a lot of posters.
> ...


Well?...did your reading here help you to nip in the bud the biggest mistake you would probably ever make?

Hey, we like good stories around here. They are way too few and far between on this board.

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

3putt said:


> Well?...did your reading here help you to nip in the bud the biggest mistake you would probably ever make?


I can't it stopped anything specific.

It does make me keep away from any possible danger though - and has heightened my awareness of potential disasters.

Prevention is better than (partial) cure ...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

3putt said:


> Well?...did your reading here help you to nip in the bud the biggest mistake you would probably ever make?
> 
> Hey, we like good stories around here. They are way too few and far between on this board.
> 
> Welcome to TAM!


:iagree:


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

3040 - wow! It's usually 500-600. Wonder what caused the spike.

Cheating always existed but it has gotten SO much easier with the internet and mobile phones. So I guess more people are doing it. BUT. . . it's also easier to discover the cheaters too, heh heh! 

ETA - CWI is a great forum because betrayal is one of the most difficult things to deal with in life and CWI is there 24/7 for a vent or a cry or a wax lyrical or whatever. 
lympic1:lympic1:lympic1:lympic1:lympic1:lympic1: 
Thanks all you fine posters out there.


----------



## lyndyb (Feb 9, 2014)

********** said:


> 3040 - wow! I's usually 500-600. Wonder what caused the spike.
> 
> Cheating always existed but it has gotten SO much easier with the internet and mobile phones. So I guess more people are doing it. BUT. . . it's also easier to discover the cheaters too, heh heh!
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I don't know if you peeps are familiar with the Monty Python Four Yorkshiremen sketch?
> 
> Could try that I suppose.
> 
> ...


Haha know it well 

"you think that were tough...we were so hungry we used to lick road clean wi' tongue"  :rofl:


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

It sure is sad....


----------



## JVerida (Mar 7, 2014)

I admit to being a troll that is driving that number up. I did a google search on some of the stuff I was feeling and it lead me here. 

Reading some of the stuff has really help me feel less crazy, so thank you to everyone forward enough to post their very personal stuff in a very public forum.


----------



## Gilded.Bird (Apr 16, 2012)

3putt said:


> Well?...did your reading here help you to nip in the bud the biggest mistake you would probably ever make?
> 
> Hey, we like good stories around here. They are way too few and far between on this board.
> 
> Welcome to TAM!


Heheheh, thanks for the welcome, 3Putt. Yes, it did help me to nip in the bud the biggest mistake I would probably ever make... AND it helped me to become more aware of... 'stuff'... 

My story isn't very exciting, and I am a little shy about putting out there how close to being an arse I was... but I'll do so, if you think? 

In any case, thank you to all TAM, and specifically CWI posters... you may not hear it often, but you've all helped at least one marriage stay good  <3


----------



## Hemingway (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish I had found this forum on my DDAY. Instead Google took me to a touchy feely one, which wasted a lot of my time 

Now it is TAM all the way for me.


----------

